# Thinking of doing an open day



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

So as title says we are thinking of doing an open day on sunday end of feb begin March just wanted to see if there would be much interest. 

Would in in Lincoln, Lincolnshire.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> So as title says we are thinking of doing an open day on sunday end of feb begin March just wanted to see if there would be much interest.
> 
> Would in in Lincoln, Lincolnshire.


Would love to come up. As long as it's not on the weekend of the 3rd!

Sent from my SM-P900 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Would love to come but a long travel for me


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd be interested, not sure if I'll be moving house around then but you guys are only half an hour down the road to me, so if I am free I'll pop down

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Any news about this yet??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

We are planning it this month so date will be sorted soon


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

May well be a saturday as well.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Lincoln is a to get to from here and Feb March is already busy for me so, sadly, no.

I hope you have enough interest for it to go ahead.

Always good to read and see what happens at these days.

Good Luck.

Andy


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Bit far for me as well otherwise I'd have considered it dependant on the date.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

AndyN01 said:


> Lincoln is a to get to from here and Feb March is already busy for me so, sadly, no.
> 
> I hope you have enough interest for it to go ahead.
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be in feb


----------

